# Mehrsprachige Website



## tanja (6. März 2004)

Hallo...

Mehrsprachige Website: als index Seite kommt die Startseite, wo nur das Logo und 5 Flaggen erscheinen, als Auswahl der Sprache. Sonst kein Text.

Das Verzeichnis habe ich aufgebaut: 
index.html //Startseite mit Sprachauswahl (die Flaggen)
und 5 Ordner. 
Jeder Ordner hat wieder eine index.html:
it/index.html
de/index.html
usw.

Meine Frage: wenn ich jetzt die Website anmelde 
(http://www.xxx.com), dann wird nur die Startseite (ohne Text, nur mit Bilder) von Suchmaschine besucht?

Hat es Sinn, jede index Seite anzumelden, d.h.: 
http://www.xxx.com/it
http://www.xxx.com/de
usw.
Wird es aber nicht als Spam bewertet?

Dann noch eine Überlegung: soll ich pro Sprache eine Subdomain anlegen, und die dann bei Suchmaschine anmelden?
Ist es sinnvoll?

Danke sehr im voraus für jeden Tipp.
Tanja


----------



## Dominik Haubrich (10. März 2004)

Hi,

wenn Du in den Seiten Meta-Tags 
	
	
	



```
<META NAME="robots" CONTENT="INDEX,FOLLOW">
```
 diese Angabe verwendest, werden die Spider der Suchmaschine automatisch allen Links auf der Webseite folgen und diese in den Suchindex aufnehmen. Das heisst es reicht absolut aus, nur die Startseite bei Google anzumelden http://www.google.de/intl/de/addurl.html

Subdomains eignen sich zur besseren Strukturierung einer Internetpräsenz, also wenn Du die Möglichkeit dazu hast, dann kannst Du sie auch gerne benutzen. Diese Subdomains kannst Du auch über das oben genannte Formular submitten. 

Ein Spamming ist theoretisch erst dann möglich, wenn Du die exakt gleiche URL mehrmals hintereinander einsendest, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass man deswegen aus dem Google-Index fliegt


----------



## tanja (10. März 2004)

Hallo Dominik,

ich danke dir sehr für deine Antwort, hat mir geholfen 

Gruss Tanja


----------



## Dominik Haubrich (10. März 2004)

Freut mich zu lesen, viel Erfolg!


----------

